# How much does various tropical fruits cost?



## Aloysius (Sep 1, 2009)

... In Goa? In USD.

bananas, coconut, etc

And how much is the lodging?


----------



## CJ-EPF (Apr 8, 2009)

Aloysius said:


> ... In Goa? In USD.
> 
> bananas, coconut, etc
> 
> And how much is the lodging?


In American terms, the answer is very inexpensive. For the local market pricing, go to a store with marked prices and then set that as the maximum price for buying from the street vendors that are everywhere. You will need to research the local market to know for sure. 

The market is much more seasonal than Americans are used to, due to the smaller international supply structure. Indians would be shocked to learn that Americans sometimes pay a dollar for a mango and $3 for a coconut. The green coconuts that are sold everywhere on the street as a drink go for 10-20rs, including cutting them up. They top them and then once you drink the water, they cut it in half and scoop the coconut meat out for you. 

Lodging? It all depends on what you want. Hotel, apartmant? What standard?


----------



## Aloysius (Sep 1, 2009)

CJ-EPF said:


> In American terms, the answer is very inexpensive. For the local market pricing, go to a store with marked prices and then set that as the maximum price for buying from the street vendors that are everywhere. You will need to research the local market to know for sure.
> 
> The market is much more seasonal than Americans are used to, due to the smaller international supply structure. Indians would be shocked to learn that Americans sometimes pay a dollar for a mango and $3 for a coconut. The green coconuts that are sold everywhere on the street as a drink go for 10-20rs, including cutting them up. They top them and then once you drink the water, they cut it in half and scoop the coconut meat out for you.
> 
> Lodging? It all depends on what you want. Hotel, apartmant? What standard?


Could you be more specific with the different kinds of fruits? mangos, bananas, and other tropical fruits. Is there free Internet in some public buildings? How much is the Internet if I bought Internet access?

For Lodging, how much would apartment cost? Could I buy a one room apt as a foreigner?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 17, 2011)

I would like to know some of this information too.

I need to know about cost for food, entertainment, just everything!!! lol

My company is sending me to India to do some some training and to train others.
The set back is I dont get paid 

The deal is to go to India, get all of this awesome training and once I'm trained I will train others. I will have to be there for 10mos.

Lodging, food, and transportation, health care, gym access, wifi, and a trip to either Goa or the Taj Mahal will all be provided by my company. Then on top of that we get a $100 USD allowance per month for what ever we want.

Now if I calculated correct, $100 USD = 4,434.59 INR

So I need to know what all I can REALLY do with that much (or little lol) money.

I spoke to one girl who said that she gets her eyebrows threaded for 8 INR, now here to get your eyebrows threaded its $10 USD. So I'm thinking I will not have a problem entertaining my self on my days off with like a little shopping and farting around you know.

So is this enough cash to have fun or will my 10mos in India be lame because I cant afford to do anything but sit in my hotel room and study?


----------



## expatglobal (Apr 25, 2011)

@Aloysius:

Banana - 40-50 INR - $1-$2
Coconut - 30-50 INR - $1-$2
Apple - 50-60 INR - $2
Guava - 30-50 INR - $1-$2
Mango - 50-80 INR - $2
Orange - 40-50 - $1 - $2

Most of the tropical fruits you will get it within $2 which is equivalent to 80 Rs in India. 

For lodging if you are going for hotel it may cost you around 500 Rs a day i.e. $12-15 a day. If you are going for a luxury one you can expect much more price. 

If you want to get a apartment you can get it on monthly basis that is cost you around 10,000 - 15,000 INR i.e. $375 approx. This can vary, depend on location. 

You will not get the internet for free unless your Hotel owner provides you. If you want to buy internet connection, better to have USB internet broadband stick that is cost you around 600 INR per month i.e. $15-18 and for the same you have to pay one time payment of 1500 INR as initial cost for connection and activation, i.e. $36-40. 

@Mz.MoMo5235 - I have replied on your queries at Intro thread. 

Hope guys it helps you.


----------



## expatglobal (Apr 25, 2011)

Just one more thing guys whenever you go out for shopping, everyone sell to you things in higher prices. So better if you can take the help of some local guy and ask him to do the shopping with you.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 17, 2011)

expatglobal said:


> Just one more thing guys whenever you go out for shopping, everyone sell to you things in higher prices. So better if you can take the help of some local guy and ask him to do the shopping with you.


that's a great tip, thank you :clap2:


----------



## ptrlee (Apr 22, 2011)

*Hi*

don't you worry! You van by fresh fruit's in cheap price and this will not harm your Budget.


----------



## bronwyngrace (Jun 25, 2011)

*it depends*

In Goa, you'll have the issue of vendors hiking the fruit prices because they know that you don't know any better. Bringing along a local person will help.

Fruit (and everything, for that matter) is cheaper in smaller villages and towns, and more expensive in the city. 

Even within the city, prices will vary by market. I live in Mumbai and the closest market to where I live is full of foreigners, so the prices are ridiculous. I go to markets near train stations, as those are cheaper.

Fruit is sold per kilo, and in the case of bananas, per dozen. In Mumbai, bananas and papayas are the cheapest fruits, and alphonso mangos the most expensive.


----------

